# No suggestions



## alunj (Oct 9, 2000)

Hi
Have had a VM tivo for 3 months now , happy to be back in the tivo fold after a few years with no box.
But Im on VM and have a problem, absolutely no suggestions are being recorded. It did record a few before the update but since not one.
Any suggestions to fix ? clear and delete ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Reset it to record suggestions? (Maybe it got switched off during update?)

Though I assume you've though of that already


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Is recording Suggestions enabled (at Settings/Recording/Suggestions)?

Is anything listed in Browse All TV/TV/Suggestions? (That should be populated even if they aren't set to record.)

When from that screen you press LastCh to review Thumbs Up/Down, is anything listed? Over-using Thumbs Down tends to kill Suggestions, and if you under-use Thumbs Up TiVo won't know what you like.


----------



## alunj (Oct 9, 2000)

Tried turning record suggestions of then on , also nothing in the suggestions list to be potentially recorded !


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

And had you rated programmes with Thumbs Up?


----------



## alunj (Oct 9, 2000)

Yes , I have had tivo for over 10 years ! This is a new virgin one and there are thumbs if you go to improve suggestions. I think a clear and delete everything is coming on


----------

